# find files without reference in a certain directory ?



## Tomix (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Beastie folks,

First post here and already an emergency question:

I lost files because of a power outage. fsck() did its job (I lost some files) but - for what reason ever - NO lost+found directory was created and thus I'd like to try to find files without a reference in a certain directory. But - at least so far - could not find a command chain allowing me for this.

The inode numbers fsck() mentioned seem might already be in use by other files. But may be the actual data are still present "somehow".

Any ideas on the matter ?

Kind regards,
Tom


----------



## Tomix (Aug 15, 2014)

I meanwhile could resolve the issue in so far as the software provided a hidden backup file.

But still the questions remains why fsck() did not create a lost+found directory. And how one could list files without references in a certain directory.

The day might come, one will need this information  :OOO 

Tom


----------

